# Milk....



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently on a bulking diet and came across a website the other day in which Mark Rippetoe advised peeps who are trying to gain weight to drink a gallon of milk a day. Anyone tried this?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah i drank lots of milk while bulking it helped me out, i also packed a fare few pounds of fat on doing it aswell


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Full fat , gallon of milk is 2400 cals.

Personally, never been tempted to do it. I do take in 3pts a day which is about 950 cals. If it suits your macros then cool beans.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pmsl fcuk that i'd end up like a walking water baloon.

Plus all the hormones n shyt in milk my skin would look like freddy kruegars.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Would you advise this for someone like me? Weighing 11st 4lbs?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

dont see why you wouldnt just put some protein powder in a pint of milk and have more benefit from it.

I personally love milk but could see myself going off it rather quick if i tried to drink a gallon per day. It will certainly help you to put weight on but no more than any other source of calories. lots of sugar and fat in milk so i dont see why you wouldnt just eat an extra couple of high quality meals or dink another couple of protein shakes with quality carbs in it.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Protein shakes cost money and I always preferred meat for protein to be fair. Plus I have always drank milk (couple pints a day) and I eat 4 meals per day. So for someone like me who is quite slim I'm guessing this will help.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually have no issue with milk, I drink semi-skimmed. Your only looking at 4.8g carbs - 3.6g of protein - 1.8g fat (yes i'm anal like that) per 100ml. So by all means drink a couple of litres, 2 litres is only gonna be 100g carbs 72g protein and 36g fat, so a good way to add cals, don't have a clue how much a gallon is though tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

A gallon is 4.5 litres, I'de give birth to the milky bar kid if I drank that every day!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I always use milk in my shakes when bulking, tastes better and gives extra calories, milk makes your breath stink though so a gallon a day will definitely keep the chicks at bay!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

a gallon....4.5 litres....

facking hell.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

To get the best results, the gallon of milk should be consumed in one go without stopping.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yesterday I drank 3.5 litres and it was easy. If your used to drinking milk all the time then its all good. Doesn't make your breath bad if you brush ya teeth ya know. Doesnt keep the ladies away if you already have a lady. Never had any complaints. Garlic chicken though is another story.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

how many pints is a gallon? Im drinking around 8 pints a day atm. Also there is about 22 grams of protien per pint and around 370 caloiries.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats quite alot mate...so your trying to put weight on?? Up your meals, if your only having 4 and no shakes. more Tuna (which is cheap).


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> how many pints is a gallon? Im drinking around 8 pints a day atm. Also there is about 22 grams of protien per pint and around 370 caloiries.


8 pints = 1 gallon.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

deleted as i tried to tell a joke then came to the overwhelming conclusion that im not even remotely funny so will save myself the embarrasment lol


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

you would prob put a bit of weight on but its not adviasble. Milk isnt actuallly good for aldults. Were the only species that drink it after were babys!!


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

billy2011 said:


> you would prob put a bit of weight on but its not adviasble. Milk isnt actuallly good for aldults. Were the only species that drink it after were babys!!


true.isn't there a gut enzyme or something that we have as babies to help digest milk and we lose it as we mature?(sure i read it somewhere) milk always seems to give me wind when i drink it(no jokes about needeing winding please...!lol)


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usually 4 plus snacks like yogurt, peanut butter, oats etc. Consume 3000-3500 from food and the rest milk. 8 pints is roughly a gallon I believe


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

bigpit said:


> true.isn't there a gut enzyme or something that we have as babies to help digest milk and we lose it as we mature?(sure i read it somewhere) milk always seems to give me wind when i drink it(no jokes about needeing winding please...!lol)


Never had any problems with milk. Maybe you will if your not used to drinking it??


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Currently on a bulking diet and came across a website the other day in which Mark Rippetoe advised peeps who are trying to gain weight to drink a gallon of milk a day. Anyone tried this?


If your going to be drinking a gallon a day, get yourself a cow, will work out cheaper in the long run...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

probably be tempted to eat the cow to be fair!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GOMAD diet seems popular in USA


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

its called the GOMAD diet.

you shuold be able to gain 25lbs on this with about 2-4% increase in your BF.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> usually 4 plus snacks like yogurt, peanut butter, oats etc. Consume 3000-3500 from food and the rest milk. 8 pints is roughly a gallon I believe


4 pints is a gallon


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

Lukeg said:


> 4 pints is a gallon


definately 8 pints to a gallon.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

bigpit said:


> definately 8 pints to a gallon.


Yeh I second that, 8 pints to a gallon.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Am trying to stop driking it,basically my ummy is always bloated,everything else looks grand apart from that so trying to mess about with a few parts of diet and see if it changes.Stopped milk and bread.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

bigpit said:


> definately 8 pints to a gallon.


correct-a-mundo.

i was thinking about something else.

apologies.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally i love milk, however i think a gallon is a bit much. I go through 3 pints skimmed a day but thats partly because i have it free at work in the fridge  unlimited supply = good times

Also i have those 3 pints with whey.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Lacto-free milk has fewer sugars but is expensive, but if you have the coin that'd be good.

Can't wait to start drinking milk again :drool:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Protein shakes cost money and I always preferred meat for protein to be fair. Plus I have always drank milk (couple pints a day) and I eat 4 meals per day. So for someone like me who is quite slim I'm guessing this will help.


meat costs money to you get more g or protein form a shake per £ compared to meat but meat is also very important. just trink as much milk as you feel comfortable with say 2-4 pints a day for me, if your trying to put on weight swich to full fat that will help.

i can imagin drinking a gallon of milk a day would mess me up and id have an upset stumuck and sh1ting throw the eye of a needle.

but if your trying to bulk 1.5-2g protein per lb body weight 3-4g carbs per lb body weight and about 0.6g fat per 1lb body weight if your highly active all day you can up that


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

Now here comes the science - 
You just have to stick with this video to understand the full science.

Naturally some people will not want to hear it, but trust me, it is worth it.

In a nutshell, none of us possess the enzyme that digests milk, so our bodies' treat it as a foreign agent to be dispelled from the body as quick as possible. Not some of us, all of us!

As this guys so obviously states, the cows themselves don't continue to drink milk passed infancy, so what makes humans think their bodies can drink it for life, when it isn't even made for them?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this talk of milk being bad for people is total pants. I've been drinking milk all my life with no ill effects. It's another one of these fad diet idea's like the raw diet thing. If you are drinking milk everyday and you are fit and healthy then to me that says there is nothing wrong with drinking milk and I don't need someone convincing me otherwise.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> Am trying to stop driking it,basically my ummy is always bloated,everything else looks grand apart from that so trying to mess about with a few parts of diet and see if it changes.Stopped milk and bread.[/quote
> 
> Never had that problem and drink at least 4 pints a day. Maybe your lactose intolerant? Or just sensitive to milk?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WHAT ???


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> I think this talk of milk being bad for people is total pants. I've been drinking milk all my life with no ill effects. It's another one of these fad diet idea's like the raw diet thing. If you are drinking milk everyday and you are fit and healthy then to me that says there is nothing wrong with drinking milk and I don't need someone convincing me otherwise.


Word to that brother


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> I think this talk of milk being bad for people is total pants. I've been drinking milk all my life with no ill effects. It's another one of these fad diet idea's like the raw diet thing. If you are drinking milk everyday and you are fit and healthy then to me that says there is nothing wrong with drinking milk and I don't need someone convincing me otherwise.


It is not about trying to convince anyone. It is just the science behind milk's composition, how the body deals with it, and the myth surrounding its benefit. A classic example is the myth that milk is good for calcium supplementation, when in fact only 20% is absorbed. Vegetables provide the best source of fully disgestible calcium. The food industry makes a lot of money from telling us what they want us to hear.

Milk always bloated me and gave me sinus and respiratory problems. The is very common and the doctor in the video explains why this is.

For those who don't suffer those problems, good for them. But they need to know that the body tries to get rid of milk from the system as soon as it can. Other people pass milk very quickly, and this is also explained in the video.

All I would say, is give the video a watch. You may be surprised. Your not told it will kill you, simply what you have been indoctrinated to believe is wrong.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DeanoXman said:


> It is not about trying to convince anyone. It is just the science behind milk's composition, how the body deals with it, and the myth surrounding its benefit. A classic example is the myth that milk is good for calcium supplementation, when in fact only 20% is absorbed. Vegetables provide the best source of fully disgestible calcium. The food industry makes a lot of money from telling us what they want us to hear.
> 
> Milk always bloated me and gave me sinus and respiratory problems. The is very common and the doctor in the video explains why this is.
> 
> ...


How do you know that the doctor is not simply just talking out of his ass? What has he to gain from this? A lot of the time they say studies show this that and the other but don't tell you the whole story. People used to say you shouldn't eat eggs because of the cholesterol which has been shown to be false so I really don't pay any attention to these studies.

If milk is giving you problems then fine don't drink it but I quite often drink up to 4 pints a day with no ill effect. For me it's a good cheap food source.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't see any need to drink a set x pints a day... your goal should be to hit x calories with x calories coming by way of protein. However if you drink a gallon of milk to do that then I don't see a problem.



DeanoXman said:


> But they need to know that the body tries to get rid of milk from the system as soon as it can. Other people pass milk very quickly, and this is also explained in the video.


Now I will admit I've not watched the video yet, I'm at work and haven't got time atm.

However if that were true we would be puking the second it hit our stomach. Are you suggesting the same is true for any other dairy derived product... cream, butter, cheese, whey? If so are you also suggesting we would literally starve if we only ate dairy produce as our body would reject them (and cream cake lovers can rejoice), because I'm predicting you would easily add weight if enough was consumed.

The body digestive system doesn't see individual foods. Once it's in the digestive system it's mixed up with other foods. Your body just sees a sack of carbs, fats and proteins.

Just because some crackpot scientist with a foreign accent says something is true doesn't mean it's the gospel. Conclusions draw from science are often personal interpretations of a set of data, two people can easily come to different conclusions when the data is complex.

People add weight on the GOMAD diet... that fact cannot be disputed, and if your goal is to add weight, what's your argument?


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

Drink milk with my shakes all the time plus after a meal (meant to help stick to fat enzymes or summit). Never did me any harm whatsoever.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

The only problem I can see (didn't look at the vid) would be lactose intolerance, the insufficient production of the enzyme lactase.

I don't think we're going to be making use of the antibodies in the milk, perhaps they are what the body perceives as being foreign and expells as quick as you say it does.

Personally, I'm going to stick to the tried and tested method of drinking milk... it tastes nice and doesn't give me ass cancer like everything else apparently does. Don't get into this men's health mentality ... whereby a study shows this, therefore I must base my diet around it.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> The only problem I can see (didn't look at the vid) would be lactose intolerance, the insufficient production of the enzyme lactase.
> 
> I don't think we're going to be making use of the antibodies in the milk, perhaps they are what the body perceives as being foreign and expells as quick as you say it does.
> 
> Personally, I'm going to stick to the tried and tested method of drinking milk... it tastes nice and doesn't give me ass cancer like everything else apparently does. Don't get into this men's health mentality ... whereby a study shows this, therefore I must base my diet around it.


You hit the nail on the head. It is mainly due to lactose intolerance and anti-bodies. The worse affected are Asians and Africans who have an even harder time digesting lactose, casein, etc.

For anyone who is interested in at least being impartial, then give the video a try. It is quickly evident this guy is far from a quack.

It is truly a very interesting video.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I have been drinking 8 pints a day, some days 6 and have gained 5lbs in 2 weeks. I think I would have gained a bit more if I ate more but the 1st week was tough due to feeling full. But I believe this is still good progress and I'm finding it easy to consume 4 meals a day as well as a gallon of milk. Little bit of fat gained but after the 6 weeks I will add some cardio to my regime. I could do with a lil fat to be fair though. Oh and have no problems at all with drinking this much milk.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

runaway insulin.....

all that milk will do the job , weight will pile up .how much will be muscle ,that's another story

I would stick to skimmed, by the way


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

massiccio said:


> runaway insulin.....
> 
> all that milk will do the job , weight will pile up .how much will be muscle ,that's another story
> 
> I would stick to skimmed, by the way


Why skimmed?


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

i would definately choose semi skimmed to full fat milk


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

to keep fats present in the blood low when the insuline spike.

on the other hand whole milk will keep insuline response moderate. there isnt one perfect way.... only preference. full fat milk at a gallon a day got too much fats , crazy levels of saturated, that make one insensitive to insuline. Will help gain weight, but did you see mark rippletoe on his birthsuit ? He's not a pretty sight, I bet.

In my 20's I was drinking 3 litres of milk a day, skimmed (not much difference, anyway) I was lifting hard, I had a good size , but low quality. I wass quite happy with the size , tought, so ..... milk can be a viable way to gain weight


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

massiccio said:


> runaway insulin.....
> 
> all that milk will do the job , *weight* will pile up .*how much will be muscle ,that's another story*
> 
> I would stick to skimmed, by the way


Yep, the 'quack' explains what the weight is, and you're right....it's not muscle :no:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

DeanoXman said:


> Yep, the 'quack' explains what the weight is, and you're right....it's not muscle :no:


Well if your working out and eaten enough protein then I shouldnt see why you wouldnt gain muscle on this diet. Been drinking milk for years and have gained muscle. Not so much fat though. And a bit of fat is what I need..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

milk isnt bad for you

many adults stop drinking it and so build up a small intolerance to it, hence why people who don't often drink it complain it gives them a bad stomach (you shouldn't of stopped cray fools)

people who have drank milk all their life will not get this problem

learnt this in a nutrition class


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*WHAT ?????*

*
*

*
FFS !!*
​


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

skimmed milk is worse for you than full fat

skimmed takes out some of the important minerals you get from full fat

the more proccesses a food goes through generally the worse it is

white bread/pasta/rice etc has the husk removed when being processed - husk is the good bit

brown bead/pasta etc they leave the husk on - better for you

-same goes for milk (not the husk part lol)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> *WHAT ?????*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Milky.. this thread isn't about you, do not worry yourself!! KEEP CALM :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Milky.. this thread isn't about you, do not worry yourself!! KEEP CALM :lol:


I thought l was going mental mate !


----------



## Gakthoil (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry for an old bump, but isn't GOMAD a US gallon, so it'd be 6.6 pints a day?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> milk isnt bad for you
> 
> many adults stop drinking it and so build up a small intolerance to it, hence why people who don't often drink it complain it gives them a bad stomach (you shouldn't of stopped cray fools)
> 
> ...


What rubbish!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gakthoil said:


> Sorry for an old bump, but isn't GOMAD a US gallon, so it'd be 6.6 pints a day?


Actually is 6.66 :devil2:


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

If your doing the GOMAD diet don't use skimmed or semi skimmed defeats the object of the diet. To put on weight it is a short term diet that is used by struggeling bulkers. I would say go all out and drink Gold top milk instead do this for 4-6 weeks then move onto something like DOEPD dozen of eggs per day.

This is far more sustainable diet plan as if you follow GOMAD you may become intollerant and it builds bad eating habbits, but if done for a short period it can be effective.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> skimmed milk is worse for you than full fat
> 
> skimmed takes out some of the important minerals you get from full fat
> 
> ...


Whether it be skimmed or full fat, both are homogenized - is where the processing takes place. So 'minerals' being taken out of skimmed milk is incorrect.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Vibora said:


> Whether it be skimmed or full fat, both are homogenized - is where the processing takes place. So 'minerals' being taken out of skimmed milk is incorrect.


Lower fat milks will have a lower vitamin content as a lot of the vits in milk are fat soluble. Homogenisation is purely the process of mixing the fat in with the milk to prevent the classic "creamy head" forming, it has no effect on the milk content, just cosmetic. It's rumoured homogenisation may be unhealthy, but no definitive link.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> Lower fat milks will have a lower vitamin content as a lot of the vits in milk are fat soluble. Homogenisation is purely the process of mixing the fat in with the milk to prevent the classic "creamy head" forming, it has no effect on the milk content, just cosmetic. It's rumoured homogenisation may be unhealthy, but no definitive link.


It's the oxidation of cholesterol that people worry about with homogenisation - to homogenise the milk they pressurise it and blast it through a very narrow jet, and this binds oxygen to the cholesterol to form oxycholesterol, a substance strongly consistently observed with arteriosclerosis effects in animal studies when taken orally. In humans it is far less studied, but it may well be that oxycholesterol plays a part in arteriosclerosis... although homogenised milk is a relatively low provider of oxycholesterol compared to deep fried foods, and even some healthy foods contain traces of oxycholesterol such as eggs.

My prefered milk is un-homogenised goats milk. Tastes nicer than cows milk, and has a better fatty acid, micronutrient, and amino acid profile for humans. Another wierd thing with goats milk is that although it contains the same proportion of lactose as cows milk, many people who are lactose intolerance can drink goats milk without issues (see here - http://www.dynamicchiropractic.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=38646 ).


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting stuff, I didn't realise that's how milk is homogenised, I thought it was mostly a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> Interesting stuff, I didn't realise that's how milk is homogenised, I thought it was mostly a cosmetic procedure.


Cosmetics is the only real reason for doing it... apparently when milk is presented unhomogenised many people look at the seperated fat at the top and get seriously put off by it... people never used to be, but its a legacy of the last thrity years of 'fear of fat' that has been ingrained into popular thinking.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gold top milk is not homogenised if your looking for some Tesco sell for about a Pound sometimes called Jersey Milk.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Mate I'm well past the gomad diet. Didnt work that well really, gained like 7lbs in a month but lost it about 4 in a few weeks. Currently just having my 1000kcal shakes and seem to be working well enough for bulking. 2 of them daily plus 4 meals.


----------

